# Steam Controller Thread



## smutjesmooth (19. Oktober 2015)

Pre-order Steam Controller on Steam

Ich habe mir nun einige Videos zum Steam Controller angeschaut und finde Ihn ziemlich interessant für mich da Ich mein Pc am Wohnzimmer TV angeschlossen habe. Deshalb eröffne Ich hier mal einen Sammelthread für Erfahrungsberichte etc. zu diesem Teil. Ich hab da auch gleich mal einige Fragen. Wie lang ist das mitgelieferte USB Kabel ? Ist die Länge vergleichbar mit dem XBOx 360 Controller Kabel ? Schade finde Ich das kein Akku im Controller verbaut ist. Kann man auch 2 Akkus einlegen und diese via USB dann aufladen ? Erfahrungen von Vorbestellern über das Spielen mit diesem Controller wären natürlich auch interessant zu lesen. Eigentlich hab Ich vor mir dieses Pad unter den Weihnachtsbaum zu legen. :biggrin:

Oder ist man besser beraten wenn man seinen XBOX360 Controller mit der Software Controller Companion am Pc nutzt ?
Controller Companion on Steam

Nun bin Ich mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2015)

Momentan gibt es noch keine ausführliche Dokumentation zum Controller, da müsste man auf Erfahrungen von Vorbestellern warten die jetzt schon beliefert werden, ich weiss nur dass man zwei AA-Akkus braucht. Das war's auch schon.

Ich finde Steam Link viel interessanter, man schaue sich das Video von Gamestar dazu an.


Das mit dem XB360-Controller hab ich aber jetzt nicht so recht verstanden. Wozu eine Software?! Das Gerät wird doch Haus aus unterstützt.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2015)

Der Controller schneidet wohl nicht ganz so toll ab wie so einige erhofft haben. Auf Gamestar gibt es dazu auch ein Video.

Diese kleine Box, Steamlink finde ich auch recht interessant, allerdings, wie da auch im Video gesagt wird, ohne irgendein Pad bringt man das Teil noch nicht mal zum starten.
Also auch da noch nicht ganz durchdacht und eine Dokumentation fehlt auch.

Und eine Frage von mir, laufen die beiden Teile eigentlich auch ohne Steam, oder ist man an Steam gebunden?


----------



## Worrel (19. Oktober 2015)

Das meint _PCGamer _zum Controller: (englisch)
Steam Controller: our first impressions - PC Gamer


----------



## manuelsam (23. Oktober 2015)

Hier mein Erfahrungsbericht nach ca. 6 Stunden:


Von den 6 Stunden habe ich bestimmt 3 mit Einstellerei verbracht! Es gibt so gut wie keine offiziellen Presets, bzw. habe ich nur Portal 2s Presets entdeckt, welche beide mies sind. Wer sich schon jetzt für einen Kauf entscheidet, sollte sich im Klaren sein, dass er weniger spielen, dafür umso mehr an den (extrem umfangreichen) Einstellungen herumprobieren wird. Für solche wie mich, die an solchen Dingen fast schon soviel Spaß haben wie am spielen selbst, ist das aber kein echtes Kontraargument. Dennoch wäre es schön, wenn GUTE offizielle Presets bald verfügbar werden. Denn während ich noch darauf hin ziele, bei meinen Einstellungen der normalen Padsteuerung der Spiele zu entsprechen (bis auf den rechten Stick, da geht es um Genauigkeit), kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Profis ungewöhnliche, innovative und gleichzeitig gleichwertige/bessere Steuerungen ertüfteln als die althergebrachten.


Die Software ist mMn klasse, ist aber noch etwas verbuggt (nur ein wenig lästig, kein Beinbruch). 


Das Pad lässt sich gut als Mausersatz unter Windows nutzen, nur die virtuelle Tastatur (mit der sich nach kurzer Zeit echt ok schreiben lässt) fehlt da (noch).


Ich konnte steamfremde Spiele zum laufen bringen: 1x von GOG, 1x GTA5, 1x Skyrim (Skse), nur mit Origin-Spielen habe ich es noch nicht hinbekommen. Probleme hatte ich auch mit Rage, da hier ein Wheelmenü vorhanden ist, welcher die Auswahl mittels rechtem Analogstick erfordert, welcher bei meiner Konfig durch die Maus ersetzt wird, also nicht da ist. Ich denke, gerade die an sich beste Lösung, nämlich die Kombo aus Pad und Maussicht, wird bei manchen Spielen Probleme bereiten oder sehr kreative Lösungen erfordern.


Zur Steuerung (Ego-Shooter): Wenn man mal kein Joypadlegastheniker ist, wird man auch damit klar kommen, dass die Präzision einer Maus in keiner Weiser erreicht wird. Dennoch ist das, verglichen zu so ziemlich jedem Joypad, mit dem ich je gespielt habe (viele, sehr viele), eine riesige Verbesserung! Natürlich sofern mal gute Einstellungen findet.
Für mich gilt im Groben: bei Spielen die Maussensitivität auf Minimum setzen, das rechte Touchfeld als Trackball setzen, horizontale Geschwindigkeit deutlich höher als die vertikale, Beschleunigung auf hoch. Dann an der generellen Sensibilität und der Eingabenglättung feinjustieren.
Damit habe ich bisher zwar wenige, aber gute Erfahrungen machen können. GTA5 steuert sich traumhaft! Ein echter Härtetest steht aber bei mir noch aus: Schnelle Egoshooter. Bin aber optimistisch, natürlich nur verglichen zu gewöhnlichen Joypads.


Fazit: Für Tüftler schon jetzt ein Riesenspaß, doch sollten Normalospieler etwas abwarten und schauen, wie sich die Presetlandschaft so entwickelt.
Ich jedenfalls bin, Stand jetzt, sehr angetan. Abzuwarten ist für mich nur, wie unverkrampft längere Sessions für die Hände sind, und wie schon erwähnt, wie man sich in hektischen Spielen anstellt.


----------



## smutjesmooth (23. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es noch keine ausführliche Dokumentation zum Controller, da müsste man auf Erfahrungen von Vorbestellern warten die jetzt schon beliefert werden, ich weiss nur dass man zwei AA-Akkus braucht. Das war's auch schon.
> 
> Ich finde Steam Link viel interessanter, man schaue sich das Video von Gamestar dazu an.
> 
> ...


Es gibt bei Steam die Software "Controller Companion" Controller Companion on Steam
Damit kann man zb. mit dem XBOX360 Controller Spiele spielen welche keine Controllerunterstützung bieten. Sogar Windows bedienen ist möglich mit dem Programm via Controller. Hab mir mittlerweile das Programm mal gekauft und finde es recht praktisch da Ich meinen Pc am Wohnzimmer Tv angeschlossen habe. Nur längere Texte schreiben via Gamepad ist mir damit zu umständlich. Aber für 2.99 € echt nützlich bisher .

Den Steam Controller leg ich mir bestimmt untern Weihnachtsbaum sollte das Feedback bis Dezember zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausfallen. Hab nun schon einige Videos bei Gamestar und Co. dazu gesehen. Wäre schön wenn Pc Games ab Release einen Langzeittest starten könnte. Würde bestimmt nicht nur mich interessieren. Quasi ein Test Tagebuch oder so ähnlich. Ich könnte mir vorstellen wenn man sich an das Pad gewöhnt könnte es sehr nützlich werden. 
Viele beurteilen das ja nach einigen Stunden schon was nicht besonders hilfreich ist.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2015)

in dem video ( ~ 6:30) hört sich das ding irgendwie extrem billig an. 
Steam Controller Test: Drei Redakteure, vier Spiele, ein Controller - Video-Ersteindruck
ist das wirklich so?


----------



## smutjesmooth (24. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in dem video ( ~ 6:30) hört sich das ding irgendwie extrem billig an.
> Steam Controller Test: Drei Redakteure, vier Spiele, ein Controller - Video-Ersteindruck
> ist das wirklich so?


Das Video hab Ich mir auch grade angeschaut. Die Geräusche die der Controller macht könnten sehr schnell störend/nervig sein beim Spielen. Er wirkt auch so nicht besonders hochwertig für den Preis von 55 €. Als direkter Vergleich mein XBOX 360 Afterglow Pad das Ich mir damals für rund 25 € bei ebay geschossen wirkt da schon hochwertiger. Ich hab gelesen das Gamestop den Steam Controller wohl auch ab dem 10. November anbieten wird. Vielleicht hat unsere Filiale hier ja einen Controller als Ausstellungsstück um selbst zu testen. Nach diesem Video bin Ich erneut sehr hin und her gerissen.


----------



## Batze (24. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in dem video ( ~ 6:30) hört sich das ding irgendwie extrem billig an.
> Steam Controller Test: Drei Redakteure, vier Spiele, ein Controller - Video-Ersteindruck
> ist das wirklich so?



Allgemein soll das Teil nicht so besonders sein. Schade aber ich denke da hat Valve das Pad wohl viel zu früh auf den Markt gebracht. Bissel mehr Entwicklungs Zeit hätte wohl gut getan.


----------



## manuelsam (24. Oktober 2015)

manuelsam schrieb:


> Hier mein Erfahrungsbericht nach ca. 6 Stunden:
> 
> 
> Von den 6 Stunden habe ich...
> ...



Nachtrag:
Beide Probleme konnten gelöst werden. 
Bei Rage war es einfach: Diesselbe Taste, die die Ringmenüs aufruft, habe ich als Umschalttaste für eine zweite Funktion des rechten Touchpads verwendet, als zweite Funktion den rechten Analogstick eingestellt.

Als Originspiel habe ich jetzt Mass Effect 1 zum laufen bekommen. Ich weiß nicht genau wodurch, aber ich habe 1. Origin in Steam verknüft und 2. die Mass Effect Exe, mit der ich das Spiel starte (Big Picture Modus, Origin bereits offen). Ich nehme an, es gab gestern/heute ein Update seitens Valve. WICHTIG: Das Overlay für Ingame-Joypadeinstellungen funktioniert nicht. Man muss (wohl auch erst seit gestern/heute möglich) einfach ein Desktopsetup erstellen, der auf das Spiel abgestimmt ist. Das Ergebnis ist meiner Meinung nach hervorragend, ich muss nur noch feintunen und das eine oder andere Detail verändern, aber was, das sehe ich erst beim Spielen.

Zweites Zwischenfazit: nach etwas mehr Beschäftigung mit dem Controller haben sich viele scheinbare Einschränkungen in Luft aufgelöst, vielmehr fallen einem immer mehr Möglichkeiten ein, wie man eine Steuerungsanforderung umsetzen könnte. Und: längeres Spielen erweist sich für mich als unproblematisch. So langsam bin ich wirklich überzeugt von dem Gerät.


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. Oktober 2015)

Das hab Ich mir nämlich fast gedacht das der Controller nach etwas Eingewöhnungszeit sehr wohl nützlich ist. Danke für dein Feedback.

Edit: Ich hab mir grade einen Steam Controller via Steam Client bestellt. Ich wollte zwar erst einen im lokalen Gamestop am 10. holen nur wussten die hier gar nicht das der bei Ihnen verkauft wird. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran das im Steam Shop die vorraussichtliche Lieferzeit momentan 2. - 9. Dezember ist. Immerhin gab es Rocket League und Portal 2 für die Vorbestellung dazu. Vielleicht kommt der Controller ja doch früher. Wäre schon interessant den mit Fallout 4 einzuweihen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Bonkic (2. November 2015)

ähm, stimmt es, dass der steam controller tatsächlich nur mit steam-spielen funktioniert?


----------



## Golgomaph (3. November 2015)

Nein, im Video von Pietsmiet  bezüglich Steam Controller testet er ihn auch mit GTA V und dabei sagt er, dass er es nicht bei Steam sondern bei Rockstar gekauft hat. Ist allgemein ganz gut das Video, er erklärt eigentlich ganz gut die Pro- und Contra-Punkte.


----------



## Sansaido (10. Februar 2016)

Wer hat denn seit dem letzten Post weitere Langzeiterfahrung mit Steam Controller und ggf. Steam Link sammeln können?


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Juni 2016)

im Moment gibt s den Steam Controller für 30% weniger, hab ich mal zugeschlagen 

Save 30% on Steam Controller on Steam


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (3. Juni 2016)

Erfahrungsberichte gern gesehen  Allerdings bin ich mit dem One Controller bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, sodass ich da momentan keinen Bedarf sehe. Trotzdem interessiert mich das spezielle Design.


----------



## golani79 (3. Juni 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> im Moment gibt s den Steam Controller für 30% weniger, hab ich mal zugeschlagen
> 
> Save 30% on Steam Controller on Steam



Denke, der wird dir gefallen - ist anfangs zwar ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man kann den echt fein konfigurieren.
Und es gibt eigentlich meist schon vorgefertigte Profile, mit denen man schon vernünftig zocken kann, ohne selbst was konfigurieren zu müssen - kann man natürlich auch jederzeit seinen Wünschen anpassen, ein bestehendes Profil.

Vom Design her sieht er zwar ein wenig komisch aus, aber ich finde, der Controller liegt eigentlich ziemlich gut in der Hand.
Der fehlende rechte Stick und die Position / Größe der ABXY Buttons wird wohl den größten Teil der Umstellung von nem anderen Controller ausmachen - aber da gewöhnt man sich eigentlich recht schnell daran.

Möchte den jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr tauschen


----------

